# Property purchase: address/location significantly different to postal address



## AdeP (Jan 24, 2018)

Hello all,

My partner and have started the process to buy an apartment in Cadiz ciudad, it's our first time.
We are arranging a lawyer to do our conveyancing and have received the contrato de arras.

The apartment is on the top floor/roof and the building is a corner plot facing 2 roads with only one door/entrance.
The address is listed in the contrato de arras as the road that the main building door isn't on and the inmobiliaria has said thats OK, and quite normal.

We have viewed the property a couple of times and thought this might be OK but checking Google maps it seems the listed address is about 4 buildings down the road on the opposite side.

Looking at the neighbour's building numbers, on the street we don't have door on, it only seems one number out (odd to even), but that equates to other side of the road and about 60m away.
Can't post a pic yet, sorry.

We will raise it when we have appointed a lawyer but just wondering if anyone else has experienced this? Or if they have it is so far away?

I suspect it is a typo somewhere along the line.

thanks
Adrian and Jo


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

In our town (not far from you) this is quite common. Lots of properties have changed their street names and numbers over the years. Google maps aren't very reliable. As long as the lawyer checks that the cadastral register matches the contract you should be fine. Presumably your lawyer isn't a mate of the agent?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 
In my area the roads are renumbered on odd occasions; and if a new house is built, then the next highest number is used even if the new house is next door to number one! 

So there shouldn't be a problem but it is always wise to check - the previous owners can probably shed some light on it 

Davexf


----------



## AdeP (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks for the replies Alcalaina and davexf.

Actually I checked on Streetview not Google maps (sorry mybad) to get the adjacent building numbers which seem to be in sequence up the street, but yes I guess a re-numbering could explain it.

Anyway lets see what the inmobiliaria's response is and what our soon to be appointed lawyer comes up with.
I'll report back here as and when.

Alcalaina, we are using a completely independent lawyer to the Notary processing the sale (chosen by us, just collecting offers at the mo) but thanks for the concern (we are going through this very cautiously!!)


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

AdeP said:


> Thanks for the replies Alcalaina and davexf.
> 
> Actually I checked on Streetview not Google maps (sorry mybad) to get the adjacent building numbers which seem to be in sequence up the street, but yes I guess a re-numbering could explain it.
> 
> ...


I have a very similar problem.

I own a block of flats (sounds grand but it's not!) they are on the corner of two streets. The town hall and escritura have them all down as being on one street when there is only 1 doorway to one property there. The other flats are accessed via the other street.

The problem is that the electricity company has the supply as coming from the 2nd doorway.

When we wanted boletins for these flats we has a heck of a job as the addresses (between Iberdrola and the town hall) didn't match. All we wanted was for a representative from both companies to come and see the issue but they wouldn't.

We still have this issue today some many years later!


----------



## AdeP (Jan 24, 2018)

The inmobiliaria has confirmed it is a typo on the contrato de arras, so all clear now, the numbers line up on the side street.

They have confirmed this with a link to the cadastral plan, so more comfortable about that.

However seeing this has just confirmed my other concern, that the apartment is partially lying over the party boundary, over the neighbouring property (as in a "flying freehold" here in the UK).
Hope whichever lawyer we choose is a good one!


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

AdeP said:


> Hope whichever lawyer we choose is a good one!


There is an excellent English speaking solicitors in Conil. 

The Chiclana Foreign Residents Association (ChiFRA) use them as do most of its members - (Google ChiFRA) 

Davexf


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

davexf said:


> There is an excellent English speaking solicitors in Conil.
> 
> The Chiclana Foreign Residents Association (ChiFRA) use them as do most of its members - (Google ChiFRA)
> 
> Davexf


Temple Cambria? I used them to do my inheritance tax declaration when my mum died. Highly recommended!


----------



## AdeP (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks again both, yes we are using Temple Cambria, based on both of your recommendations and additional benefit is they are cheaper than others.


----------



## AdeP (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks Davexf and Alcalaina.

We used Temple Cambria and were so pleased with their service.
They really could not have been better, going way beyond what I would have expected, regular and clear communications. 
Absolutely everything was planned and executed well by them.

And for the original question about the "flying freehold", there don't appear to have been any issues during the buying process/so far.


----------

